# Scroll sawn Shell Box and Scroll saw Wood Portraits



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

These are a few of my scroll saw projects.

Jack


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent scroll work buddy. You do nice work Jack. Thanks fpr posting the pics. What scroll saw do you use?

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

That is just great... You really do NICE work!

How thick are your panels?

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

You are an artist Jack. Beautiful work.


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

Thanks Corey,
I use a DeWalt DW788.


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

Thanks Joe, I use 1/8" baltic birch for portraits.

Jack


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

Thanks George.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

scrollwolf, I just now saw for the first time your post. What awesome artistry! I am very, very impressed with your skill and creativity!


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

Thanks mftha for appreciating my work. I really enjoy making my own patterns and then creating projects from them.

Jack


----------



## idigjars (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello Jack, excellent job! You do awesome work buddy. I really like that box but they all look great. Thanks for sharing the pics with us. Best regards! Paul


----------



## Major (Sep 13, 2010)

Hello Jack, I am new to the world of wood portraits. Could you explain the process you use to the final product. What software do you use?
Regards Major


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the community Major.


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

Major,
Go to, Scroll Saw Village and look for Gimp2. Download the program and then follow the tutorial. It is one of the best ways to understand the process.

Jack


----------



## Jean-Marc (Apr 23, 2011)

scrollwolf said:


> These are a few of my scroll saw projects.
> 
> Jack




Very nice job. Could you explain me the steps for the drawings. Would like to give it a tried. Thanking you in advance


----------



## shotgunpapa (Jun 12, 2008)

great work


----------

